# Beach Cart Ideas????



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am wanting a good idea for beach carts for surf fishing. I have seen the wheeleez stuff and it is cool but expensive. What are you guys all using? sleds? regular wheels? what size? Has anyone maded there own cart? from aluminum? pvc? Anybody have any pics to share of their carts, that would be greatly appreciated. I am struggling now with a wagon from Lowes to get all my gear to the beach. Would love to have something better but don't have a lot of $$$$'s!!

Thanks in advance for replies and I hope this is helpful for many!!!

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

PVC works well but its to heavy. If you dont have a ton of reals and crap you can buy a little red wagon or such, mount bvc holders and add bigger tires. Or you can use a cheap hand cart and big wheels and bunge cords.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

A wagon fromLoews? Is it the kind with narrow, pnuematic tires? Look for tires that are wider they tend to dispace the weight and not dig in but rather float on top.










http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic316749-16-1.aspx


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

I'm in the process of piecing one together.....started as a baby stroller. Took all the cloth parts off and a few of the metal parts, but keeping it so it will still collapse and fold up. Wire tied an old coke bottle basket to the bottom and will be putting a PVC rod holder in there this week. Still have to track down some larger wheels for it, but once I find those it should work OK......














Sorry for the crappy cell pic.....


----------

